# Frozen milk, what to do?



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

When the goats were producing- yea I don't have a milker now. Unbelievably long story- I have several gallons in the freezer. 

When I defrost it, it's clumpy. They only way to get the clumps out was to heat it to at least 120. I did this for the two kids I had - again mom and the kids had to go to another home- 

What can I do with this milk? All I've been doing is giving it to the chickens - but all but three are gone now- same situation as with the goats


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Make cottage cheese, seems like you are half way there anyway.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Our goatmilk freezes and that's perfectly so I wonder why your is lumpy?


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Make soap. Frozen milk actually works better than fresh.


----------



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

The kids didn't like the cottage cheese made with fresh. 

I'd like to try the soap. 

The milk has been in the chest freezer for 8 months, several gallons got missed at the bottom!


----------

